# What are some good double boa boots?



## snowboardfng (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't have bindings or board yet.

I only ride groomers and am a beginner. 

Any recommendations on cost efficient double boa boots? 

Of course, I will go try on at the store before I buy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

double boa is a top end feature.

don't ask about cost efficient.

you are buying a high end boot whether it be on sale or stinky used.

k2 t1 is a good starting point.


----------



## snowboardfng (Feb 5, 2015)

Any other recommendations? I will go try these on.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

If youre a beginner how do you even know what it is that you want or need yet? Go to the store and try on every boot in your price range and just buy whatever fits best. Like SK said its a high end feature designed for people who know exactly what kind of fit they want. Its also generally going to be found on stiffer models which may not be the best choice for a noob. Get what fits best at a decent price, by the time you develop the experience to really know what you want from your gear it will be time to upgrade.


----------



## snowboardfng (Feb 5, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> If youre a beginner how do you even know what it is that you want or need yet? Go to the store and try on every boot in your price range and just buy whatever fits best. Like SK said its a high end feature designed for people who know exactly what kind of fit they want. Its also generally going to be found on stiffer models which may not be the best choice for a noob. Get what fits best at a decent price, by the time you develop the experience to really know what you want from your gear it will be time to upgrade.


When I rented before, they provided the single boa boot. There was an insert under the tongue that could also be used to adjust the tightness. 
I found that worked well, and like how quick it was.

Therefore I'm only considering boa boots. I guess I will look into the single boa ones as well.

Thanks for your input


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

check same from burton, 32, salomon and flow. covers most of the players in the game.

expect double boa to be high end and stiffer.

single boa mid range boots would be better for you yea.

cheaper too

aftermarket insoles ftw.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Double BOA's are so expensive. 

I started with a Burton pull-up (Moto) and just recently went into a K2 lower BOA/lace combo (K2 Darko). I was looking for a stiffer boot for more control. 

K2 is a good start!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

K2 Maysis............


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have the 32 Binary Boas and I fucking love them. You'll have to pry those boots off my cold dead feet. I was lucky enough to find them during an AMAZING sale. It sucks that when my current ones bite the dust, I've found my favorite boot in an expensive double boa. But it's god damn worth it. Nice mid-stiffness, supportive, comfy to walk in, the dual zones are the bee's knees.


Now that I think of it, I have the women's Binarys (of course). Not sure if they make a men's Binary Boa or some sort of equivalent.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm really enjoying my 2015 Ride Lasso boots. They are double boa.

My other boots are bottom boa and top lace. They are DC Gizmo. I bought them and they eventually packed out and are now a 1/2 size too big. Took about 5 days of riding for it to happen. 

I'd wait for after season sales for boots. I got my gizmos for ~$100 end of april and got my credit card to price match a memorial day weekend sale ~$85.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I have the 32 Binary Boas and I fucking love them. You'll have to pry those boots off my cold dead feet. I was lucky enough to find them during an AMAZING sale. It sucks that when my current ones bite the dust, I've found my favorite boot in an expensive double boa. But it's god damn worth it. Nice mid-stiffness, supportive, comfy to walk in, the dual zones are the bee's knees.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I have the women's Binarys (of course). Not sure if they make a men's Binary Boa or some sort of equivalent.


Yes, they make a men's 32 Binary BOA. I almost bought them myself, however, I went for the 32 Focus BOA's instead.

Another up-vote for 32 here!

I *love* my 32 Focus BOA's. I have big and wide feet and after heat-molding these boots, they fit fucking great! I had minimal to no foot pain during riding. They are very stiff, which is what I was looking for, but I can still walk in them comfortably. I would recommend to anyone to get their boots heat-molded. The shop you buy your boots from should do it for free, otherwise, a local shop should be able to do it, just make sure they have the 32-brand heater to do it.

For reference, I wear size 13-14 sneakers. Nike shoes do not fit because they are too narrow. I mostly wear New Balance because they're big enough and wide enough to be comfortable. I wear their size 14 wide. My 32 Focus BOA's are size 13 and after heat-molding them, they fit awesome. Tight everywhere that should be tight and just enough room in the toe box now (heat-molding really helped in the toes).


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you tried the K2 Maysis?


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

*K2*

K2 Raider is a decent Boa boot at a more affordable price point


----------



## snowboardfng (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll take a look at all of these thank you!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

snowboardfng said:


> I'll take a look at all of these thank you!


If you're trying to pinch pennies, don't bother looking at the 32 Focus BOA, look at the Binary like Radiomuse mentioned/has.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Not budget, but Nike's boots fits me really well. I'm thinking of upgrading to the double BOA Zoom Force 1s.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

mikez said:


> Not budget, but Nike's boots fits me really well. I'm thinking of upgrading to the double BOA Zoom Force 1s.


If Nike boots fit anything like their shoes, people with wide feet shouldn't even bother looking at Nike boots. And I'm not trying to poo-poo anyone who uses them or likes them, I have always liked Nike's designs and technology in their shoes, they have just never fit me


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I wear k2 maysis love them. But they were spendy when I bought them. Best thing is to find the ones u want by trying them on then start searching the web for the best price.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

midnightcaper said:


> I wear k2 maysis love them. But they were spendy when I bought them. Best thing is to find the ones u want by trying them on then start searching the web for the best price.


Don't do that. I understand why you'd want to do it, but is one of the douchiest things you can do. If you have no intention of buying from a store, the least you can do is not waste their time. 

One of the things you give up when shopping online is the chance to try things on before buying them. If you want to try boots on, don't be an asshole and pay for it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

the grouch said:


> Don't do that. I understand why you'd want to do it, but is one of the douchiest things you can do. If you have no intention of buying from a store, the least you can do is not waste their time.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things you give up when shopping online is the chance to try things on before buying them. If you want to try boots on, don't be an asshole and pay for it.



Concur

See also

http://reviews.mtbr.com/the-angry-singlespeeder-dont-showroom-your-local-bike-shop


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

the grouch said:


> Don't do that. I understand why you'd want to do it, but is one of the douchiest things you can do. If you have no intention of buying from a store, the least you can do is not waste their time.
> 
> One of the things you give up when shopping online is the chance to try things on before buying them. If you want to try boots on, don't be an asshole and pay for it.


I used to think they same damn thing, until I went to a ski dazzle only to find the local shops there selling the same gear for half the price of which I bought a week earlier in the store for full price. That's just dumb sorry but it is, and no it's not a clearance or last years models. When your local shops pull shit like that it's no wonder why the big dept. stores put them out of business. If your on a budget go for it. No one can tell u what to do with your money it's yours. Until someone can explain to me why a store will sell a boot for $300 and then find the same store has a eBay account selling the same boot $150+ shipping is ridiculous. I'm all ears.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

midnightcaper said:


> I used to think they same damn thing, until I went to a ski dazzle only to find the local shops there selling the same gear for half the price of which I bought a week earlier in the store for full price. That's just dumb sorry but it is, and no it's not a clearance or last years models. When your local shops pull shit like that it's no wonder why the big dept. stores put them out of business. If your on a budget go for it. No one can tell u what to do with your money it's yours. Until someone can explain to me why a store will sell a boot for $300 and then find the same store has a eBay account selling the same boot $150+ shipping is ridiculous. I'm all ears.


I'm not telling you to pay more or shop local. Just don't be the asshole who spends an hour asking for different boots to try on so they can go home and order on Amazon. If you want to buy online, buy online.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Exactly find what u want look online if the store owner won't match the price from there absurd mark up, buy online. The store can crap in one hand or sell a huge marked up product in the other and see which hand fills first.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh and grouch I'm not trying to start a pissing war or be a dick. Everyone has a opinion I respect that, maybe I have yet to walk into a quality store where I live.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

the grouch said:


> I'm not telling you to pay more or shop local. Just don't be the asshole who spends an hour asking for different boots to try on so they can go home and order on Amazon. If you want to buy online, buy online.


Totally agree. Well said.


----------



## BaronVon54 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party here, but I love my DC double BOA boots. I have the old Status boots as well as the Judge boots. I would highly recommend the DC Judge boots. They are really comfortable, and the BOA design on the boot doesn't create any uncomfortable pressure points (at least that I've experienced). They arent going to be the best for aggressive riding, but if you're sticking to groomers and maybe some park riding I think they are a great choice. 

Full disclosure, I haven't had any othe BOA boots aside from DC, so I can't make any comparisons. All I can say is I personally love the Judges. 

They do run pretty true to size, so if you wear a size 12 shoe the size 12 boot should fit.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

midnightcaper said:


> I used to think they same damn thing, until I went to a ski dazzle only to find the local shops there selling the same gear for half the price of which I bought a week earlier in the store for full price. That's just dumb sorry but it is, and no it's not a clearance or last years models. When your local shops pull shit like that it's no wonder why the big dept. stores put them out of business. If your on a budget go for it. No one can tell u what to do with your money it's yours. Until someone can explain to me why a store will sell a boot for $300 and then find the same store has a eBay account selling the same boot $150+ shipping is ridiculous. I'm all ears.


If they're a reputable local store, they should price match it. Otherwise... :finger1:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

BaronVon54 said:


> I'm a little late to the party here, but I love my DC double BOA boots. I have the old Status boots as well as the Judge boots. I would highly recommend the DC Judge boots. They are really comfortable, and the BOA design on the boot doesn't create any uncomfortable pressure points (at least that I've experienced). They arent going to be the best for aggressive riding, but if you're sticking to groomers and maybe some park riding I think they are a great choice.
> 
> Full disclosure, I haven't had any othe BOA boots aside from DC, so I can't make any comparisons. All I can say is I personally love the Judges.
> 
> They do run pretty true to size, so if you wear a size 12 shoe the size 12 boot should fit.



Big Neach bought the Judges from last year in a 13 and they weren't even close to fitting. I've been riding a new pair of T Rice's in a 13 for two seasons in a row since I lost my first pair at the end of last season. He tried em on and they aren't even close. The 13 in the Judge was like the wrong size all together. I didn't like em either.

That said they're not a bad boot. I would still recommend 'em (I bought some for my girlfriend), but fit true to size... They don't have a reputation for that.


----------



## GhEtTo* (Nov 3, 2014)

destroy said:


> Big Neach bought the Judges from last year in a 13 and they weren't even close to fitting. I've been riding a new pair of T Rice's in a 13 for two seasons in a row since I lost my first pair at the end of last season. He tried em on and they aren't even close. The 13 in the Judge was like the wrong size all together. I didn't like em either.
> 
> That said they're not a bad boot. I would still recommend 'em (I bought some for my girlfriend), but fit true to size... They don't have a reputation for that.


Hi Destroy, just noticed you said you own the T.Rice Boa's from DC.... im looking to buy the 2015 versions, would you recommend them? anything you can tell me about them would be sick.

Cheers


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Try on the Flow Hylite focus. If you can get a model from last year you're saving quite a few bucks. I started with these boots and really love them.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 on hylite focus

Look at back country , or whiskey militia. They had them on sale


----------

